# Question: how do I get access to post in classifieds



## charlesharrymackenzie (14/11/18)

Hi Guys,
Charles here. I have read the community guidelines but can't find anything about gaining posting privileges in certain forums?

All the best,
C

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (14/11/18)

you have to tell us a little bit about yourself

then you will be given a secret code

Reactions: Funny 16


----------



## BioHAZarD (14/11/18)

and you have to learn the secret handshake

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 9


----------



## Raindance (14/11/18)

vicTor said:


> you have to tell us a little bit about yourself
> 
> then you will be given a secret code





BioHAZarD said:


> and you have to learn the secret handshake



....pending which you will be invited to an initation ceremony for which you will be requested to bring your own knife and bandages.

On a serious note, I’m not aware of any limitations on posting there. Are there any?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Dobie (14/11/18)

Raindance said:


> ....pending which you will be invited to an initation ceremony for which you will be requested to bring your own knife and bandages.
> 
> On a serious note, I’m not aware of any limitations on posting there. Are there any?
> 
> Regards



I have seen multiple posts in classifieds from users with just that post so I don't believe there are any?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (14/11/18)

charlesharrymackenzie said:


> Hi Guys,
> Charles here. I have read the community guidelines but can't find anything about gaining posting privileges in certain forums?
> 
> All the best,
> C



https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/for-sale/create-thread

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (14/11/18)

zadiac said:


> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/for-sale/create-thread


Aaaw @zadiac , I was so looking forward to practicing the skills I obtained on that online circumcision course.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## RainstormZA (14/11/18)

Raindance said:


> ....pending which you will be invited to an initation ceremony for which you will be requested to bring your own knife and bandages.
> 
> On a serious note, I’m not aware of any limitations on posting there. Are there any?
> 
> Regards


I did when I first came here. I had to the guy and by the time he responded, I didn't need the item anymore because he took 2 months to reply.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (14/11/18)

vicTor said:


> you have to tell us a little bit about yourself



Including your banking pin no.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Silver (14/11/18)

charlesharrymackenzie said:


> Hi Guys,
> Charles here. I have read the community guidelines but can't find anything about gaining posting privileges in certain forums?
> 
> All the best,
> C



Hi @charlesharrymackenzie 
Welcome to the forum

There are no privileges currently required to post in the Classifieds.

As @zadiac pointed out above , thats the link to create a new thread in the Classifieds For Sale subforum.

However, this is a community. So if you have watched the forum for a while you will motice that there is a community spirit here. It is recommended that you introduce yourself first in the Introduce Yourself thread and get to know the people here first. It will likely help your chances in the Classifieds.

The other thing we ask is that you read the Classifieds Rules and stick to them - make sure all the info required is in your ad - with the required pictures.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

